# Rims for a B14 Sentra



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm trying to get some rims for my B14 Sentra in that emerald green color. I'm still exploring tons of options but I think I may have decided on these:

















in 17x7 form. Comes with 205/40/17 Kumho tires or 215/45/17 Kumhos for $50 more. I don't plan on doing a drop at the moment but time will tell....

Does any1 have any experience with WheelMax.com? How about the manufacturer of the rims (1st is Nakayama, 2nd is Exel)? Is this another cheap knockoff site? Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

www.asylumms.com right?


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *www.asylumms.com right? *


What is this?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Dont _*EVER*_ buy from asylumms they dont return calls, dont answer e-mails, have bad service anyways, take a long ass time to send your stuff (that is, if they send it) and have a bad reputation everywhere.

You have been warned. Anyways, what does the site have to do with his rims?


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Anyways, what does the site have to do with his rims? *


That's what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like both rims....maybe the 2nd a little more than the 1st. But U can go either way.

But def. go 205/40/17with your tires.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I like both rims....maybe the 2nd a little more than the 1st. But U can go either way.
> 
> But def. go 205/40/17with your tires. *


Why not the 215/45s?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *Why not the 215/45s? *


Get the 40 series tires. They'll keep your instrumentation more accurate. 45 series will throw off the rolling diameter of your wheels.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Oops... that site... had to do with.. if you click on wheels they actaully have those same exact wheels/tires.
Thats why I said that...... essshk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my wheels are kinda like the second ones you posted up excep mine are white and 16". take a look in my sig and see if that's what you're lookin for.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *my wheels are kinda like the second ones you posted up excep mine are white and 16". take a look in my sig and see if that's what you're lookin for. *


Yea I like that....don't think I'm gonna do the white look though. Where & how much for yours?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mine are Motegi MR7s. I got them at pep boys for $125 ea (16"). I think it's $145 for the 17s. I like them alot especially for the price. I was actually going to get the kind you posted up but for $500 a set, it was a pretty good deal. They have these in silver, white, gun metal and I think polished silver.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Good deal. How much did you put up for tires?


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey look at this....it's pretty phat: http://www.tires-n-parts.com/wheels/motegi.html. Click high or low bandwidth depending on what you're using, then see how the wheels look on your car, depending on the manufacturer. There are several different manufacturers there. This is similar to TireRack's simulation thing, but this one seems alot more fun for some reason. Maybe it's because you can also simulate a drop on your car.








I found a good deal on the Motegi's here, so I think I'll be shooting for those. As you can see, I'm still debating between 16s and 17s.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it looks pretty cool but the tire sizes look about 2 sizes too small. the 15's look like 13s, the 16s look like 14s and so on.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Does any1 know anything about Arospeed rims? I was thinking about the RS-23s in 17s.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.ADRwheels.com

i can get those wheels.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Are they any good, quality-wise?


----------



## Seabo (Sep 29, 2002)

Thats a good question. What are good quality rims? There are more companys making rims than I can keep track of.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

I've heard that there are only maybe 3 or 4 manufacturers of rims and they sell them under their own name as well as other manufacturers'.

On a side note, once I do get rims what else do I have to do besides put them on? Is there any kind of realignment that has to be done to the shocks or anything?


----------

